# Jsf und Xhtml



## firestone (2. Jul 2010)

So
bin jetzt fast durch mit meiner Anwendung es läuft soweit alles unter Websphere das einzigste was jetzt noch übrig geblieben ist ist das Problem mit der Dateiendung.

Also in meiner showMenu.xhtml habe ich 2 links der form <a href="seite.jsf ....
Die Funktionieren aber nicht ich bekomme immer file not found . Sie Seiten die dahinter stecken sind xhtml Seiten und ändere ich in den Links das jsf in xhtml funktioniert das auch . Allerdings weiss ich wie gesagt das die Anwendung unter einem Eclipse lief .

Wer kann mir helfen wo muss ich jetzt noch was einstellen damit er wenn die Endung jsf angefordert ist automatisch die xhtml Seiten anzieht Oo. Wer kann helfen 

Lg Fireli


----------



## nocturne (3. Jul 2010)

Für den Browser: .jsf ist richtig. 
Welche Endung die Quellcode-Dateien haben gibst du in der web.xml an:
<context-param>
  <param-name>javax.faces.DEFAULT_SUFFIX</param-name>
  <param-value>.xhtml</param-value>
 </context-param>







Achtung. "<a href " gillt nicht für jsf sondern "<h:commandLink " in der "<h:form>"!!! 
Die Konkrete Seite gibst du im Code gar nicht an, sondern in der "faces-config.xml"!!!
In dieser faces-config.xml vergibst du einen namen für das Action-Attribut der "<h:commandLink".

Beispiel xhtml:
<h:commandLink action="weiter">Weiter</h:commandLink>
Beispiel faces-config.xml
<navigation-case>
   <from-outcome>weiter</from-outcome>
   <to-view-id>/zweiteSeite.xhtml</to-view-id>
  </navigation-case>


----------



## firestone (5. Jul 2010)

Ich habe in meiner faces-config gar keine navigation-cases dachte das man das bei JSF 2.0 nicht mehr braucht . Der h:commandLink den ich habe der funktioniert auch. 

Nur halt die beiden <a href links nicht . Ist das ein Fehler wenn ich die verwende ? Dann weiss ich ja woran es liegt. Nur ich weiss halt das die Anwendung so wie ich sie übernommen hatte auf einem Exclipse System zusammen mit Tomcat lief und ich wollte jetzt wissen woran das liegen kann das das bei mir nicht geht. 

Wenn ich die Endung der Klassen in dem <a href halt in xhtml ändere dann gehts ja auch nur wenn ich sie auf jsf stehen habe dann geht es nicht .


----------

